# knitting and crocheting groups



## cheryl uridil gerich

i would dearly love to join a group but as hard as i look, i cant find one in my area of cleveland, ohio. i dont have a car so that leaves out the senior group at our local senior center. so that leaves me with an on line group. i know this will sound dumb on my part but is this site a group. could someone help me find one. ive outlived all my friends and i do so wish to b able to talk needlework with someone. CAN ANY OF YOU DEAR PEOPLE HELP ME. THANKS AND GOD BLESS YOU AND YOURS!


----------



## crafty62

Jun 
11
Let's Knit, Crochet, and Craft! The Saturday Edition  
Saturday 12:00 PM at Panera Bread in Brooklyn, OH 
RSVP » Who's attending?
2 Members going 
hope this helps a bit looked up under meetup.com put ur zip code in or city and state and topic such as knitting or crocheting and away u go. take care ludkylady58


----------



## dianeoney

this is certainly a group!!!!! and you can talk ask questions or whatever you little heart desires..... welcome and enjoy


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich

you sweet thing!!! thank you so much for including me. i feel like ive just made a 1000 friends1


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich

you sweet thing!!! thank you so much for including me. i feel like ive just made a 1000 friends1


----------



## Loistec

Hi Cheryl, welcome to the forum!
You have just made about 23,000 new friends!
That's how many members we have, and we frequently
have about 150 people online pretty much around the clock, 
as we are a worldwide forum, with members from the US, Canada, the UK, Australia, New Zealand, and other places as well! Feel free to comment and join in conversations whenever you like, I'm sure you will make friends here!
Lois


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich

thank you for being so sweet to welcome me. i feel like i found a home! cheryl gerich


----------



## traffy163

Oh Cheryl...welcome...you will become as addicted to this site as the rest of us...its such a wealth of information, experience, and help!!!..plus a place to showcase your finished items to get feedback from others....


----------



## MegK31

cheryl gerich said:


> i would dearly love to join a group but as hard as i look, i cant find one in my area of cleveland, ohio. i dont have a car so that leaves out the senior group at our local senior center. so that leaves me with an on line group. i know this will sound dumb on my part but is this site a group. could someone help me find one. ive outlived all my friends and i do so wish to b able to talk needlework with someone. CAN ANY OF YOU DEAR PEOPLE HELP ME. THANKS AND GOD BLESS YOU AND YOURS!


If you contact the senior center perhaps somone could give you a ride. Many churches have needlework groups and again someone may be able to provide you with a ride.

My local library has a group that meets once a week and I attend that one. I have met a very nice group of ladies there and we all help each other. We have a variety of ages from college student to seniors. We all enjoy knitting or crocheting.

Several libraries in my area have needlework gps. Of course you are very welcome here but it also great to get out and meet fellow knitters or crocheters.

I am sorry you miss some of your friends and I notice that many of mine are no longer here but I guess that is what happens as we get older. I wish you well and hope you can find a group and make some new friends.


----------



## wordancer

Create your own group? and they come to you? You only need one more person than yourself and voila, you are a group.

and as others have said the internet and KP is a valid source of interaction.


----------



## battye one

would love to come but am too far away. but our local library has a group.


----------



## DianePW

You might find a group if you call some churches in your area and ask if they have a quilting group. At my church the knitters show up at the quilting group and we usually outnumber the quilters and we have a great time . 

Blessings,
Diane


----------



## tamarque

Try Ravelry online. They have groups from all over and you might find one in your little corner. You can even put out a call for knitters. Now that would really solve your travel problem--do it in your home. If not there, then someplace you can easily get to. Even the park. You might find yourself attracting people to you who knit. I once began a daycare center by sitting in the park and talking to other mothers with infants. In 1 week we had over a dozen kids and parents and an apartment to work out of. But you will have to get over any shyness about talking to people. It could be a fun experience.


----------



## mamarana

This is the bestest of best groups. You'll have friends from the entire world. They are there 24, 7 to help, give you patterns, tell you where to look for an item, and just chat.
Welcome to a little bit of heaven!


----------



## LEE1313

Hi Cheryl,
Well I think you are part if the largest knitting group on the planet, about 23,000 of us here.

Contact your senior center. Some provide rides.

OR start your own club at your house. Post it at the YMCA etc and people will come.
I know you are just looking for companionship...I can relate all too well. Lucky I can still drive and get out. If I was closer I would pick you up, dear heart and we would go together. And have a lunch before I took you home.
You sound like a peach of a person.
Hugs Linda
PM me if you ever want to chat. HUGS


----------



## maudeham

I, too, have a goup at our library. We welcome all and help those who want to learn. This includes the kids. Mostly have about 6 regulars and others drop in now and again. It's fun.


----------



## Kadydee

Hi Cherly:

Again you are certainly welcome here in Knitting Paradise but it is really nice to belong to a hands on group.

I belong to the Greater St Louis Knitters Guild. We meet monthly at St Louis County Library Headquarters in St Louis County.

Also belong to a group that meets at St Louis Bread Company. This group got started when we all met at knitting class offered by our St Louis Community College. We all enjoyed the class, knitting and each other so much that we kept taking the class Eileen our instructor taught. During the semester breaks we decided to meet at the Bread Company so we would be inspired to keep knitting and not put it aside until the next class began.

Also a member of Ravaley online group.

Many yarn shops offer knit a longs. Check with them.

There is a group "Stitch n Bitch". Stitch and Bitch is a multiple of groups in cities all over the country (US). They each have their own meeting place but yearly they get together for a night at the ballpark. They have a wonderful time. Plus they also receive a bag of goodies from some of the local yarn shops in the area.

Hope this gives you some ideas on starting or looking for a group. There are many ways just need to snope around a bit.

Let us know what you find. Cleveland Ohio will have many of the venues that I've listed and they other KP members have mentioned.

Keep us posted!
Kathy


----------



## pokey

worddancer that is excellent advice, great idea start your own. We have one that meets at our local library 1st thursday of the month. And the teacher or lady in charge is always available if we have a question or two. She can get help from this site anytime. pokey


----------



## Kadydee

Cherly, I googled Cleveland Ohio knitting groups here's the url. See if any of these help you find a group. http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=cleveland+ohio+knitting+groups&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=3ece4bbf7ce578bb&biw=983&bih=521

Kathy


----------



## larsan

luckyluck58 said:


> Jun
> 11
> Let's Knit, Crochet, and Craft! The Saturday Edition
> Saturday 12:00 PM at Panera Bread in Brooklyn, OH
> RSVP » Who's attending?
> 2 Members going
> hope this helps a bit looked up under meetup.com put ur zip code in or city and state and topic such as knitting or crocheting and away u go. take care ludkylady58


I just went in and tried that - sure enough, there is nothing for me down here. I guess we just have to move!!


----------



## ChocPieMom

Let's Knit, Crochet, and Craft! 
Sunday 12:00 PM at Panera Bread in Independence, OH 
is what I found at meetup.com


----------



## Weal

Welcome to the forum. I think this is as close as you can get to a group without being in the room with people. Face to face is nice, but I have learned so much from this group that I don't feel at a disadvantage. I am going to try a local group that meets at the library that I just found out about. I'll see first hand if theres a difference. This is a fabulous group and welcome again.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi and welcome from the UK branch of the 'Club'. You'll meet lots of lovely friends here. Happy knitting.


----------



## barb1957

Hi cheryl, You found a great site. The folks range from 13 on up. They will keep you on your feet, with all the projects they have going. Welcome from Michigan and you and also PM me if you just want to talk, Barb


----------



## sillyknitter

Cheryl, love, look at how many friends you made by posting a plea. I know it's not the same as having someone to physically sit with, but it is what you make it!
All these wonderful women have made some excellent suggestions. Maybe if you started another topic in the "introduce yourself" and title it Cleveland, Ohio, you just might find people from your neck of the woods!?!?!


----------



## SuzieQ

Welcome Cheryl!

This is the most awesome group and I know you will feel welcome. You'll be able to have questions answered, share things, learn new things, make new friends and just have a fun time. I don't know of anyone on here that thinks they're better than anyone else or I certainly would not be here. It's a great place with great people!

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## annie h

Hi Cheryl a big welcome from Ireland you will make loads of friends here

Anne


----------



## swtpeapati

Hi Cheryl, Welcome! This is an amazing group of friends!!! GOD BLESS YOU TOO!!! patti


----------



## khayslip

Hi Cheryl! I used to live in Cleveland (Mentor, actually) and graduated from UAkron & Kent State. What part are you living in? I still know people in the area and maybe can hook you up with somebody.

Karen


----------



## BarbaraSC

My soon to be 90 yrs old MIL, belongs to a prayer shawl group at her church. She doesn't drive any more, but someone from the group is always willing to pick her up and bring her home. She sometimes is reluctant to ask for a ride, but the other ladies are very happy to have her come knit with them. I know as we get older, we don't want to be a burden and ask for help - but there are more people out there who are waiting to be of help if only someone would ask them! Cleveland probably has some groups that meet that you could find on Ravelry.


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh my yes! You've found a fantastic group of wonderful ladies and even a few gents who love knitting! The great thing about it is, since this is a world wide forum there's ALWAYS somebody on line to talk to about knitting. Feel free to PM me too anytime  By the way, just in case you don't know, a "PM" is a "private message". If you click on someone's screen name you'll see a place that says "Send PM" Just click on that and send away!


----------



## Teresa Shine

Is there a knitting shop near you??? Groups usually hang out there


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich

THANK YOU LINDA, ID LIKE TO KEEP IN TOUCH WITH YOU MY EMAIL ADDRESS is [email protected] send me yours and we can become good friends,

hugs, cheryl gerich


----------



## Southern Gal

Hey, welcome to this group. i love it, you learn much and meet folks from all over and learn different cultures. talk about education, be sure to join in on the tea party. too much fun. if you could gain weight by reading the recipes shared on here, wow, would that be a mess :shock: Welcome from the south.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Welcome to the Forum Cheryl..I agree with others ..YOU have come to the right place for friendship, knitting or crocheting help suggestions or encouragement..

Hugs and God bless,

Camilla


----------



## shilo

your welcome to come to my monday meet,  it might take you a while to get here tho im in australia


----------



## Kathy W.

Hi Cheryl!!! Welcome! You have found your group! You will love it here~! Kathy


----------



## Leya

What would be cool if is we could establish face to face knitting group(s) online by use of Skype, Web Cam or by some other means. Think of it someone here in Canada-Toronto, Vancouver, knitting along with others from New Mexico, Australia, New Zealand, England, Boston Scotland, etc Altogether knitting from the comfort of our own living rooms with a cup of tea.


----------



## craftysole

I would be happy to be your friend on the Knitting Paradise site. I have been knitting since I was five years old, which is when my mom taught me. I have also been crocheting since then as well. Actually, in second grade, my teacher accused me of cheating when I did my crochet. So, I had my mother write a note to her. Please let me know how I can help you. I know that reaching out for help is always a frustrating experience and I would be more than happy to help in any way I can. I also do cross-stitch (which is really my favorite, mostly because it is more challenging to me to create a picture with needle and thread. Please write me back. My name is Julie


----------



## Kathy W.

Leya said:


> What would be cool if is we could establish face to face knitting group(s) online by use of Skype, Web Cam or by some other means. Think of it someone here in Canada-Toronto, Vancouver, knitting along with others from New Mexico, Australia, New Zealand, England, Boston Scotland, etc Altogether knitting from the comfort of our own living rooms with a cup of tea.


I just love your idea Leya!


----------



## AuntJMae

Welcome, Cheryl. As you can tell, there are lots of folks who totally understand what you're asking. Our "hobby" is often solitary so it's nice to find a group to chat with that has something in common...or something new to you.
Leya...that is a brill idea. I'd even get a web cam if we were to do that. I'm sure it can be set up fairly easily and that we probably have someone in the group who knows how. If Oprah can do it, so can we!!!! I have been delighted by the senses of humor in the group...more laughter makes losing days much more fun. (as in getting older....)


----------



## swtpeapati

Leya said:


> What would be cool if is we could establish face to face knitting group(s) online by use of Skype, Web Cam or by some other means. Think of it someone here in Canada-Toronto, Vancouver, knitting along with others from New Mexico, Australia, New Zealand, England, Boston Scotland, etc Altogether knitting from the comfort of our own living rooms with a cup of tea.


What a wonderful idea! I'm in!!! patti fm: Indiana, USA


----------



## mjs

cheryl gerich said:


> i would dearly love to join a group but as hard as i look, i cant find one in my area of cleveland, ohio. i dont have a car so that leaves out the senior group at our local senior center. so that leaves me with an on line group. i know this will sound dumb on my part but is this site a group. could someone help me find one. ive outlived all my friends and i do so wish to b able to talk needlework with someone. CAN ANY OF YOU DEAR PEOPLE HELP ME. THANKS AND GOD BLESS YOU AND YOURS!


Would someone at your senior center be willing to pick you up? I pick up an older knitter when she puts her car up over the winter.


----------

